# tirarsela



## akon

"Se la tira", si sente dire spesso questo delle ragazze.
Qualcuno conosce l'origine di questa espressione?
Grazie a tutti.
Ciao.


----------



## Necsus

Secondo i 'colleghi' di Cruscate (in particolare Max) l'origine è da individuare nell'organo sessuale femminile: QUI.


----------



## paperino00

Cosa significa l'espressione "se la tirano" ? 
per esempio in questa frase: "Loro se la tirano perchè hanno dei soldi" 

grazie!


----------



## olaszinho

Se la tirano, nel contesto da te citato, significa darsi delle arie, trattare gli altri con un po' d'alterigia e superiorità.


----------



## elena73

Dalle mie parti si usa con una certa frequenza, ma credo che sia un'espressione che proviene dal Nord Italia.

Altro esempio... 'Sì, ma Lucia si sa che è una che se la tira.... certo è una bella ragazza, però esagera!!'


----------



## ursu-lab

"Tirarsela" significa "darsi delle arie".
Personalmente, non ho mai notato differenze di uso rispetto a maschi e femmine, cioè l'ho sempre usato e sentito senza alcuna distinzione sessuale. E di anni ne ho a sufficienza per averla sentita fin dalla sua origine. Cioè, non ho notato nessuna evoluzione del significato del verbo almeno negli ultimi 30 anni.

Tra l'altro, non trovo convincente la spiegazione di quel (che poi è uno solo) membro del foro che l'attribuisce l'origine alla chiusura della cerniera dei pantaloni. 



> “tirandosela” (ossia “chiudendosela come se avesse una zip" - e non è il caso di spiegare cosa…) non si/la concede a nessuno.



Una cerniera si chiude, non si tira. E anche le gambe si chiudono. 
Al massimo si tira una corda... o una scarpa in testa a qualcuno.


----------



## effeundici

Onestamente io l'avevo sempre intesa come:

_tirarsela (a lucido)_

Lo davo un po' per scontato considerando che avevo sentito anche l'espressione (irresistibile a mio avviso, specialmente se pronunciata da ragazze). 

_Che antipatica quella, come se la lucida!!_


----------



## elena73

E comunque la si spieghi a me quel LA di tirarseLA rimane altamente sospetto  
Insomma 'qui gatta ci cova'.


----------



## Blackman

effeundici said:


> Onestamente io l'avevo sempre intesa come:
> 
> _tirarsela (a lucido)_
> 
> Lo davo un po' per scontato considerando che avevo sentito anche l'espressione (irresistibile a mio avviso, specialmente se pronunciata da ragazze).
> 
> _Che antipatica quella, come se la lucida!!_


 
Anche io.

_Come sei tirato_ ( a lucido )!


----------



## olaszinho

elena73 said:


> E comunque la si spieghi a me quel LA di tirarseLA rimane altamente sospetto
> Insomma 'qui gatta ci cova'.


 
Di per sé, il "la" non indica molto, parecchi verbi pronominali terminano in questo modo: caversela, farcela, smetterla, piantarla, ridersela ed altri.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Se non ricordo male lo sento usare da più di trenta' anni.
Era una esagerazione per indicare quelle ragazze che, prima di uscire, devono sempre "mettersi in tiro", ipotizzando che mettessero in "tiro" anche l' organo genitale.
Solitamente questo ragazze si danno anche "delle arie" per cui adesso "se la tirano"
Attualmente lo sento usare riferito sia ai maschi che alle femmine.
Sarei curioso di sapere se esisteva anche prima degli anni 75-80 come modo di dire.


----------



## paperino00

tirato a lucido significa splendente?


----------



## elena73

Paperino, scusa la domanda, ma sei madrelingua italiano o non completamente?

EDIT: 
@TRentaduesima
Ricordo che quando ero piccola quest'espressione non c'era.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io sono della stessa zona di Trentaduesima (be', dall'altra parte dell'Enza ) e la usavo anche trent'anni fa (inizi anni '80). 
Prima non ne ho idea, troppo giovane... Lo slang giovanile sboccato si comincia(va) a usare verso i 12-14 anni. 
Elena, magari c'era anche quand'eri piccola tu (non so quanti anni hai, ma immagino che tu sia più giovane di me), ma forse non l'hai sentita perché non avevi varcato la soglia (pre)adolescenziale.


----------



## elena73

Ursu-lab l'espressione credo proprio sia nata nel NORD Italia (infatti vedi che in Sicilia non è diffusa). 
Da noi è di importazione, per questo ti dico che è arrivata relativamente di recente.
Non so se qualche toscano (maggiore di 30 anni almeno) mi può dar conferma, ma io ricordo proprio che questa espressione l'ho sentita 'arrivare' e che all'inizio suonava davvero 'nordista'. 
Noi all'epoca avremmo detto 'fa la fica' (nemmeno 'la fiGa'). E tra l'altro, ricordo ancora (in stile trauma adolescenziale) una ragazza che mi grida contro 'Ma tu ce l'hai d'oro?'  (che all'epoca veniva usato per 'tirarsela', dalle mie parti). Ricordo che non mi girai nemmeno, ma che ci rimasi molto male...


----------



## olaszinho

Scusate, ma dalle vostre parti "tirarsela" si riferisce soltanto alle ragazze?? Per quanto mi riguarda, ho sempre sentito utilizzare quest'espressione, e non sono proprio del nord, riferita a tutti coloro che qualche motivo: bellezza, posizione sociale, danaro, si danno delle arie, a prescindere ovviamente dal genere, maschile o femminile.


----------



## elena73

olaszinho said:


> Scusate, ma dalle vostre parti "tirarsela" si riferisce soltanto alle ragazze?? Per quanto mi riguarda, ho sempre sentito utilizzare quest'espressione, e non sono proprio del nord, riferita a tutti coloro che qualche motivo: bellezza, posizione sociale, danaro, si danno delle arie, a prescindere ovviamente dal genere, maschile o femminile.



Sì sì, vale anche per gli uomini.


----------



## Kothar

Per quanto valga, un graffito che ho visto viaggando con autobus da Siena a Firenze:

Nordi, tiratela meno.  Tanto si sa che 6 carino.


Kothar


----------

